# EWC - Energy World Corporation



## zeezee1962 (10 August 2006)

Anyone like EWC, seems to be a bit of movement.


----------



## zeezee1962 (12 August 2006)

Anyone with news on EWC, I was told to take a look at it from a broker. I picked up some at 0.08 and it had a little run in the last couple of days has any one taken a look at this stock?


----------



## ezyTrader (2 October 2006)

Certainly some more movement today! (up 14%)


----------



## SevenFX (1 November 2006)

This stock has got to be one of the best kept secrets....

the charts speaks for it's self from 4c to 60c in 3 months SLOWLY.

NO ramping, just creeping up, under the radar...


----------



## Kremmen (1 November 2006)

The fun part with a stock like this that's going berserk, shooting way past any sensible valuation of its assets, is when will it stop?

(I bought at 4.3c, so I'm happy no matter where it stops.)


----------



## SevenFX (1 November 2006)

Kremmen said:
			
		

> The fun part with a stock like this that's going berserk, shooting way past any sensible valuation of its assets, is when will it stop?
> 
> (I bought at 4.3c, so I'm happy no matter where it stops.)




Welcome Kremmen,

So where will you take profits Kremmen, as it can't keep going up forever...

I've been in/out of this few times, and kicking myself when it retraced back to 52c, which hindsight makes it look cheap now.  

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## ezyTrader (1 November 2006)

> I've been in/out of this few times, and kicking myself when it retraced back to 52c, which hindsight makes it look cheap now.




Make that two kicking actions. Me too!


----------



## SevenFX (1 November 2006)

ezyTrader said:
			
		

> Make that two kicking actions. Me too!




Hi There ezyTrader,

I noticed you were one of the few posting on this stock and am supprised no attention has been drawn to it on asf.

IMO, the sellers are well composed to and holding strongly. and wonder if/when it will fall.


----------



## Kremmen (1 November 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> So where will you take profits Kremmen, as it can't keep going up forever...




Sadly (sort of), I mostly have already. I sold many of mine when it got near 20c, as that seemed to me an optimistic price for them. I'm well acquainted with the lunacy of the market and the way that upward (and downward) trends usually go way past the true value, but I just didn't have the guts to stay in.


----------



## ezyTrader (1 November 2006)

> IMO, the sellers are well composed to and holding strongly. and wonder if/when it will fall.




Not doing much good for me at the moment. Will watch closely to buy on further retrace.
Wonder if I should buy and hold for longer term this time. Hmmm.... certainly a bullish stock.


----------



## Kremmen (1 November 2006)

ezyTrader said:
			
		

> Wonder if I should buy and hold for longer term this time. Hmmm.... certainly a bullish stock.




Even if they get their earnings back to 1c/share, that would put their P/E at 60+. (... as opposed to the 300+ level of the current figures.) IMHO, it's totally in lala land. Even if the escape from CBA's loan and buying out some of their partners puts them in a better position to grow, they most build power stations and that will take time.

This is one of the most amazing runs. People who were ignoring EWC at 4c are buying at 60c. Crazy.

(I wish I'd been on this site sooner -- could have won the stock picking comp for a few months with EWC.)


----------



## SevenFX (1 November 2006)

Tommorow Is another day, and another EWC will rise from 4c to 60c, so I kiss EWC goodbye and hopefully wiser start my search again.

I have no attachment to any stock, and attach myself to the return it can bring in the short/medium/long term...

This really was only a stock to trade for the short term, and agree don't see the financials as worth holding....esp when there so many better choices.

SevenFX


----------



## Dennis (3 November 2006)

Up to 68 his morning Tekman.

If you check some back ASX announcements you will find Australian Consolidated Press and James Packer get a mention.

I seem to recall a share holding of some 90 million shares or 9% of the company, but don't hold me to that.

Only reason I took notice was I now manage a holding bought a few years ago and am kicking myself for withdrawing a buy order at 11 cents. I thought then they had run too far too quick  

cheers

Dennis


----------



## ezyTrader (13 November 2006)

> Tommorow Is another day, and another EWC will rise from 4c to 60c, so I kiss EWC goodbye and hopefully wiser start my search again.




Agree, SevenFX.
But I always look for opportunities to do a trade.


----------



## windwalker (8 February 2007)

Hi Ezy
Down the track and still holding
Cheers


----------



## ironchef (13 February 2007)

These guys are so underpriced... looks like this announcement is the start of things to come


----------



## Kremmen (14 February 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> These guys are so underpriced...




Clearly you don't mean the P/E of 70. By what measure do you consider them underpriced?


----------



## ironchef (8 June 2007)

Congrats to everyone that holds... its finally broken a dollar. Good things to come I reckon. This is my most consistent stock by far!


----------



## ggumpshots (20 February 2008)

EWC IS moving why?
Its been up and down around 90 cents for years why is it moving up to 108 now.
No real developments that werent already known a while back


----------



## anth (20 February 2008)

I don't know why...It's actually moved up 13% at 1.225c..wat the hell is going on?? but I was advised by an investor to buy stocks in EWC...not sure I wanna purchase it at the current market price....any thoughts on this stock people???


----------



## DOC (22 February 2008)

hi,
last week i heard of a roadshow they were doing in London, which might  be one theory explaining the rise. looks like they're drumming up some good sentiment.
another explanation might be that they are getting good plugs amogst the broking houses?

either way there is positive sentiment around this one, at least for the short term.

(i'm not sure, but i think Packer might own 10% of this one)

good luck

doc


----------



## Mr Peaman (1 May 2008)

With all the media coverage this is receiving and no Company ANN's released in the last month this is a sure thing to breakout. ORG another energy company received a takeover bid yesterday. F' all sellers above $1.46.


----------



## dongda (1 May 2008)

Anybody knows why this baby stops trading today?
Any coming good/bad announcements? 

It says trading halt until 05may2008


----------



## Porper (1 May 2008)

dongda said:


> Anybody knows why this baby stops trading today?
> Any coming good/bad announcements?
> 
> It says trading halt until 05may2008




Placement.Hopefully to fund something sensational as I, and probably a few others on  here hold.Judging by the recent price action it ain't going to be bad anyway.


----------



## DOC (1 May 2008)

Just heard that its a 100m placement.

To double its planned LNG plant capacity to 2 million tpa.

Also to add 120 MW to its Sengkang Power Plant (Currently 135 MW with 60 MW becoming operational in late 2008)


----------



## Gundini (18 December 2008)

I bought some of these a few days ago @ .20, gave me some pain for a day or two, then today:

Up 28.95% 

Last news was nearly a month ago...

Something must be up!


----------



## yettieboy (18 December 2008)

Do you think its going to keep going up ? or flounder for a while i think its going up. I currently don't hold any


----------



## Gundini (18 December 2008)

yettieboy said:


> Do you think its going to keep going up ? or flounder for a while i think its going up. I currently don't hold any




I'm not sure yettie, It's a long term hold for me this, part of my speckie portfolio you might say.

But this is a strong company, with a small debt, and excellent long term growth, has been oversold to buggery, and in the perfect sector to remain solid through any downturn. In fact, it is companys like these who can take advantage of a slowdown and pick up market share.

Most of its money is made in Indonesia 92.3%, producing power.

They also have oil and gas interests. ;


----------



## adobee (12 January 2009)

Well this has come back down substanially after a huge rise in the past two years... is there any broker coverage of recent valuations around ??


----------



## Kremmen (24 March 2009)

EWC has been moving pretty solidly upwards for the last 3 weeks. I wonder if there's anything new happening, or is it just bouncing off its low point?


----------



## MACCA350 (24 March 2009)

Kremmen said:


> EWC has been moving pretty solidly upwards for the last 3 weeks. I wonder if there's anything new happening, or is it just bouncing off its low point?



Would be nice if it continues, I've been considering taking the profit on these, but would be much happier if they continued to their previous levels 

cheers


----------



## Kremmen (29 April 2009)

MACCA350 said:


> Would be nice if it continues, I've been considering taking the profit on these, but would be much happier if they continued to their previous levels




I got out too early last time (having bought a heap at 4c), so I'm planning to keep my nerve this time. Having hovered just above moving average recently, they've jumped 8c today.


----------



## MACCA350 (29 April 2009)

Oh well, I did end up selling out 3 weeks ago at 0.39 as they started dropping and took a 40% profit.

cheers


----------



## Kremmen (29 April 2009)

MACCA350 said:


> Oh well, I did end up selling out 3 weeks ago at 0.39 as they started dropping and took a 40% profit.




This time around, I started buying in the low 30'c. I was delayed by waiting until I was sure PGL would be paying out. If I'd started earlier and you'd held longer, we'd both be doing better.


----------



## Kremmen (30 April 2009)

EWC received the ASX listing rule 3.1 letter regarding the high volume and price jump and said they know nothing, yet the price has jumped again this morning. I, like the ASX, do wonder why.


----------



## Kremmen (11 May 2009)

After close this arvo, announcement of the start of drilling at Cuban 1 well in Qld. 2600m drilling expected to be completed in 18 days, so there could be some more action soon, depending upon the results.


----------



## dan6169 (24 March 2010)

I am currently holding shares.
Any other holders of this share have an idea of the future outlook of this one?


----------



## Dukey (26 March 2010)

dan6169 said:


> I am currently holding shares.
> Any other holders of this share have an idea of the future outlook of this one?




I'm going to look closer at this mob. if they can actually supply or build modular LNG plants... then there could be quite a demand for their services.   does anyone know if they have any deals/negotiations/involvement with any of the gladstone LNG plans?


----------



## maui4marko (13 August 2010)

EWC began trading this month as an ADR on the US OTC "pink sheets" market http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Energy-World-Corporation-prnews-3766250331.html?x=0&.v=1

May help drive some volume... or then again not LOL

btw, I'm following now due to the FLNG opportunity in PNG.  My other PNG holdings are IOC, LNG, and NGE.  NPE floating shares now, and may try to get in on that as well when it hits the pink sheets here in the US.

The PNG opportunity for EWC lies in the Gulf province with FLNG to process the gas and condensates from IOC (and possibly LNG) http://www.energyworldcorp.com/ud-papua.html


----------



## maui4marko (13 August 2010)

dan6169 said:


> I am currently holding shares






Dukey said:


> I'm going to look closer at this mob




dan / dukey, are you still in?  bit quiet in here... might bring on some Maui noise


----------



## maui4marko (13 August 2010)

Looks like Morgan Stanley thinks something is brewing... they've accumulated 132M shares since January, for a 8.5% position http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100602/pdf/31qn1shtw885m9.pdf  Interesting seeing their accumulation patterns.  

Methinks its related to the PNG opportunities, but don't yet know enough about their other business areas to comment.  Anyone have any ideas?!?


----------



## maui4marko (16 December 2010)

News brewing? Increased volume and pps prompted ASX inquiry:

http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101215/pdf/31vmkvpjgytzrf.pdf


----------



## pixel (17 June 2011)

I've traded EWC a few time in the past; but since it's gone into consolidation pattern, I've left it alone, favouring other trades.
Last couple of days, the volume has picked up, and I guess it might set itself up for a breakout from the ascending triangle. I bought some today and shall add if the resistance at 55c is broken.


----------



## basilio (31 March 2012)

Saw a very interesting story re Energy World in The Age. It seems as if for all the talk about building LNG plants and raising hundreds of millions of dollars to that end..... there doesn't seem to be any plants in place.

I wonder what the auditors have to say about this ?

If I was an Energy World shareholder I would be very concerned.


> *Master of illusion's vanishing act*
> March 31, 2012
> 
> It was pure gold, the best first line to a telephone conversation in years. We called Stewart Elliott this week, the Hong Kong-based chairman, managing director and chief executive of Energy World Corporation.
> ...


----------



## skc (10 April 2012)

basilio said:


> Saw a very interesting story re Energy World in The Age. It seems as if for all the talk about building LNG plants and raising hundreds of millions of dollars to that end..... there doesn't seem to be any plants in place.
> 
> I wonder what the auditors have to say about this ?
> 
> If I was an Energy World shareholder I would be very concerned.




The silence, as they say, is defening.

Richard Chandler tried to use his money to do the talking and the share price was propped up by some aggressive buying. He's now reached 19.369%... so he really can't buy anymore unless he launches a takeover for the rest of the company.

The chart is saying possible support around this level. The market depth is also showing some weak support at 67/67.5. More substantial support lies 60-61c.


----------



## skc (11 May 2012)

skc said:


> The silence, as they say, is defening.
> 
> Richard Chandler tried to use his money to do the talking and the share price was propped up by some aggressive buying. He's now reached 19.369%... so he really can't buy anymore unless he launches a takeover for the rest of the company.
> 
> The chart is saying possible support around this level. The market depth is also showing some weak support at 67/67.5. More substantial support lies 60-61c.




It bottome at 41.5c yesterday... late evening EWC released an update on them shipping 4 cold boxes to show that they are actually manufacturing the modular LNG plant and not just talking about it.

I am no expert in LNG or photoshop, but I've attempted to show, somewhat to scale, the size of EWC's cold box (each with 0.5mtpa capacity) relative to the size of a 3mtpa LNG train in Oman.

Either the guys at EWC are absolute geniuses, or they think the market is full of idiots.

If these guys a fair dinkum, it doesn't make sense that LNG players like Woodside, Santos, BG etc don't use their technology (the takeover price would be less than the cost of a minor project delay). 

If these guys are a joke, it also doesn't make sense that they haven't been caught out.

Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## basilio (11 May 2012)

Building a large industrial plant is quite capable of being verified. Even a simple Google view search could do that.

I believe the auditors should be liable for confirmation of what the company has been stating as part of it's financial reports. After all they have raised hundreds of millions of dollars to pay for these operations.

If the auditors/can't won't do some effective inventory stocktake, particularly when it is brought to their notice the possibility of fraud, I think they are liable for losses.


----------



## skc (11 May 2012)

basilio said:


> Building a large industrial plant is quite capable of being verified. Even a simple Google view search could do that.
> 
> I believe the auditors should be liable for confirmation of what the company has been stating as part of it's financial reports. After all they have raised hundreds of millions of dollars to pay for these operations.
> 
> If the auditors/can't won't do some effective inventory stocktake, particularly when it is brought to their notice the possibility of fraud, I think they are liable for losses.




I am by no means calling them a fraud. I am not qulified enough to know what's going on. It's just that the few data points I see just don't line up, and some thing has got to give one way or another.


----------



## pixel (24 September 2013)

Does anybody here still consider them a fraud?
The Market, by the looks of the charts, seems to be warming to them.

Weekly chart looks well supported. Cup & Handle maybe?




Daily suggests some buying interest as well.




I hold and will add if the trend continues.


----------



## basilio (24 September 2013)

I don't know Pixel. I just think the analysis that Michael West did on the company was very telling.

Right now of course the SP is going well so one could hopefully make a dollar on a trade. Doesn't really tell us however if this is legit or just a long con .

http://www.smh.com.au/business/ener...-hot-air-but-not-much-lng-20120928-26qvt.html


----------



## pixel (26 September 2013)

basilio said:


> I don't know Pixel. I just think the analysis that Michael West did on the company was very telling.
> 
> Right now of course the SP is going well so one could hopefully make a dollar on a trade. Doesn't really tell us however if this is legit or just a long con .
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/ener...-hot-air-but-not-much-lng-20120928-26qvt.html




The report that you quoted was a year old, so I thought things might have changed.
... but judging by this morning's market direction, maybe not ...
So I stopped out quickly.
I could be wrong, of course. Time will tell.


----------



## skc (11 October 2013)

pixel said:


> The report that you quoted was a year old, so I thought things might have changed.
> ... but judging by this morning's market direction, maybe not ...
> So I stopped out quickly.
> I could be wrong, of course. Time will tell.




Here's a new one, by Michael West again... on EWC and their recent Jamaican power plant stuff plus some old dirt re-visited.

http://www.smh.com.au/business/jamaicans-question-deal-with-australian-company-20131010-2va5l.html


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 October 2013)

Anyone know of a good reason not to short this?


----------



## skc (11 October 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Anyone know of a good reason not to short this?




Short and hold hedge fund style? Or short today intraday?

Here are a few reasons why you don't short this.




Short the spikes, not the lows. And remember the relationship between market rationality and your solvency...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 October 2013)

skc said:


> Short and hold hedge fund style? Or short today intraday?
> 
> Here are a few reasons why you don't short this.
> 
> ...




Short and hold maybe a few days.  It looks like it could break down to 35.5.

What's that last sentence mean?  [edit] it's ok I got it.  Market is irrational.


----------



## skc (11 October 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Short and hold maybe a few days.  It looks like it could break down to 35.5.




Sure. Where's your stop? 3-day range could easily be 5-10c either way.

Looks like EWC is mid way between support (~40) and resistance (~46) so thE R:R is not that awesome in my books. It'd be a great trade shorting on the open today, but shorting now has very different R:R.



Gringotts Bank said:


> What's that last sentence mean?




Just another way of saying that "Markets can remain irrational longer than you can stay solvent"... especially true when you are short (AND you are not a hedge fund trading other people's money).


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 October 2013)

skc said:


> Sure. Where's your stop? 3-day range could easily be 5-10c either way.
> 
> Looks like EWC is mid way between support (~40) and resistance (~46) so thE R:R is not that awesome in my books. It'd be a great trade shorting on the open today, but shorting now has very different R:R.




Good point on the 3 day range.  Might leave it.


----------



## qldfrog (16 February 2021)

Long time no news.anyone having ideas on yesterday massive fall
bought at the open lost 20pc by the close?no announcement i could see


----------



## qldfrog (27 April 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Long time no news.anyone having ideas on yesterday massive fall
> bought at the open lost 20pc by the close?no announcement i could see



With the spp, bought some packets at 8c and sold asap at 12.5c today, a nice $2k easy profit.thanks ewc.i still own and many people were following my lead lol ...so big fall today


----------

